# What songs are you learning?



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 17, 2013)

Right now I practising unholy confessions from Avenged Sevenfold and through struggle from As I lay dying in my bass, as I'm going to play them with my band, the As I lay dying one is quite easy, the a7x one is more difficult but super fun to play.

What was the last song you learnt or are currently learning?

Include instrument too if you consider it relevant, example: "master of puppets in the ukelele"


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm learning (and half-failing) the Presto movement from Bach's violin Sonata No. 1 C:


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 17, 2013)

I've got nothing major to learn for a while, just write and record. 
But my plans are to resume learning the Metal Gear Solid theme on acoustic, Love is only a feeling on electric, and find something to learn on drums.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 18, 2013)

i have learnt "gnome overboard" and most of "we three dwarves" and i am getting ready to learn shanties from AC4 once i overcome my lazyness


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2013)

All guitar! Critical Acclaim by A7X. Got most of it down, but the harmony solo mini-fills fuck me up. Also, Nightmare - Also nearly down, again the solo.

Over christmas I'll be tackling the monster that is Save Me. It gets easier when you realise half the riffs in it are nicked from Nightmare mind....


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 19, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> All guitar! Critical Acclaim by A7X. Got most of it down, but the harmony solo mini-fills fuck me up. Also, Nightmare - Also nearly down, again the solo.
> 
> Over christmas I'll be tackling the monster that is Save Me. It gets easier when you realise half the riffs in it are nicked from Nightmare mind....



A7x don't exactly help themselves playing the same key most of the time. I used to love jamming to the self titled album, one of my favourite albums. 
My old teacher taught me beast and harlot once, I'm not as fluent as I used to be but I can still play like 80% of it well!

I left my electrics at my student house.. kinda missing my ibanez now :c


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 19, 2013)

I bought a Takamine G series electric acoustic a month or so back and I've been learning riffs and chords and the likes. Also I'm currently looking to get a bass amplifier because it makes some hellaciously heavy and warped sounds that I like. Plus the in-guitar tuner allows for wider control over what sound I want. 

That said, the styles I look for a more garage-punk/desert rock inspired. The Cramps have3 been a huge inspiration of late, and I've been attempting to sing and play at the same time with a few of their hits.  Human Fly is one, as well as She Said. 

Oh, and The Most Exalted Potentate of Love--albeit the Queens of the Stone Age cover of The Cramps. 

All the tabs are here. http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/c/cramps/human_fly_tab.htm http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/c/cramps/she_said_tab.htm http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/q/queens_of_the_stone_age/most_exalted_potentate_of_love_tab.htm


----------



## Jags (Dec 19, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> A7x don't exactly help themselves playing the same key most of the time. I used to love jamming to the self titled album, one of my favourite albums.
> My old teacher taught me beast and harlot once, I'm not as fluent as I used to be but I can still play like 80% of it well!
> 
> I left my electrics at my student house.. kinda missing my ibanez now :c



So many things you said there I loved. The self titled album? My favourite album of all time, and contains my favourite song.

Ibanez? Got two. <3 


But my main problem is them using Drop D, which is really very rarely used any more. So my main guitar is in that, and I can pretty much only learn A7X out of the main stuff I want to learn.


----------



## Corperk (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm learning Police Station from Red Hot Chilli Peppers and Hotel California from Eagles both in bass guitar.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 20, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> But my main problem is them using Drop D, which is really very rarely used any more. So my main guitar is in that, and I can pretty much only learn A7X out of the main stuff I want to learn.



As someone new to the whole making music thing, what is it about Drop-D that you're not fond of? I've been using that tuning religiously along with my other practice. It does have it's challenges, I admit. Namely that it seems like a lot of general chords using the bottom string get thrown off. It's a heavier sound. But then again--I like that, which makes me wonder about the limitations of a Drop-D tuning.


----------



## Namba (Dec 20, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> As someone new to the whole making music thing, what is it about Drop-D that you're not fond of? I've been using that tuning religiously along with my other practice. It does have it's challenges, I admit. Namely that it seems like a lot of general chords using the bottom string get thrown off. It's a heavier sound. But then again--I like that, which makes me wonder about the limitations of a Drop-D tuning.


There's nothing wrong with drop D at all, although I prefer to tune down to standard D or even as low as C, that way I can accomplish a heavier sound and still access commonly used chords. Plus, tapping is hella fun in standard. #shamelessselfpromotion

CC, starting out you may want to stick to standard for a bit until you get comfortable with that. I picked up some habits as a consequence of only playing drop D starting out and it made the learning process more difficult because I didn't have my basics down.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 20, 2013)

Standard A (ADGCF[korn tuning]) is my tuning of choice in the bass, it's cool because it's a really heavy sound, and can easily play songs on other tunings without making much trouble, I find dropped tunings a little annoying, I prefer all fifths tunings as it's easier for slapping octaves, somehow almost all songs I play are on D standard or drop D so it's super practical


----------



## Pine (Dec 20, 2013)

I just started learning how to play in C standard, so I've been practicing songs from Kyuss's _Welcome to Sky Valley.
_
I'm also working on my own material at the moment, which is also in C standard. Those deep tones make me moist.


----------



## Namba (Dec 21, 2013)

I love C standard tuning. I bought heavier strings just so I can play in that tuning. Now, the next thing I want to do is get an 8 string guitar so I can play in F# and drop E tunings.


----------



## Jags (Dec 21, 2013)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> As someone new to the whole making music thing, what is it about Drop-D that you're not fond of? I've been using that tuning religiously along with my other practice. It does have it's challenges, I admit. Namely that it seems like a lot of general chords using the bottom string get thrown off. It's a heavier sound. But then again--I like that, which makes me wonder about the limitations of a Drop-D tuning.



I love the D! Or Db, depending how heavy the song is. It's just not popular any more really, most bands who tune down go for C due to the heavier sound it gives. 

On a topical note, started Save Me by A7X. Song is wicked fun already.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 23, 2013)

Man, so much A7X going on in this thread.
I think I learned bits and pieces of Sidewinder, Bat Country and Nightmare. I did learn the whole of Demons, but that was years back...

I've been lazy with learning songs lately, but my most recent task has been to learn (and tab by ear) Selenium Forest by Plini.
It's coming along well, but it's insanely time consuming. It's also tuned a half step down, so I have to use my not-so-great Squier to play it, as I like to keep my Ibanez in standard.



Rain-Wizard said:


> So many things you said there I loved. The self titled album? My favourite album of all time, and contains my favourite song.
> 
> Ibanez? Got two. <3
> But my main problem is them using Drop D, which is really very rarely used any more. So my main guitar is in that, and I can pretty much only learn A7X out of the main stuff I want to learn.



It should only take a few seconds to retune the Low E to D, unless your guitar has a floating trem or something similar?... in which case tuning can be ridiculous.
I don't regret getting an Ibanez guitar, but I do regret not getting a fixed bridge. I don't even use the trem.

A7X's self titled is one of my favourites too. Which one _is_ your favourite song?
From the album, A Little Piece of Heaven is easily my favourite, followed by maybe Afterlife or Lost.
...I miss the eclecticness that was so prevalent in that album.

Most of the stuff I really want to learn is on 7 or 8 strings.
I really wish I had one of each.

Also, I assume most people here are using UG for tabs?


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 23, 2013)

I focus on my own songs mostly, but the last song that I learned was Waking the Demon by Bullet for my Valentine.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 24, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> I focus on my own songs mostly, but the last song that I learned was Waking the Demon by Bullet for my Valentine.



cool! =O I practised that one but the vocals


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 24, 2013)

... _//whoosh_
(that's the sound of all this guitar stuff going over my head)

I'm also now learning the Paganini Caprice No. 24. It's evil :C Except for the second and third variations <: Those are fun!


----------



## Jags (Dec 24, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Man, so much A7X going on in this thread.



Yep <3



Demensa said:


> It should only take a few seconds to retune the Low E to D, unless your guitar has a floating trem or something similar?... in which case tuning can be ridiculous.
> I don't regret getting an Ibanez guitar, but I do regret not getting a fixed bridge. I don't even use the trem.
> 
> A7X's self titled is one of my favourites too. Which one _is_ your favourite song?
> ...



Yeah, I tend to do that if I wanna get some Metallica going. But I don't like constantly changing tunings, because it's not really any good for the guitar to the best of my knowledge. 

My favourite song of all time is Almost Easy, so I'm gonna go with that. But, close behind is Critical Acclaim and Afterlife. Is it ironic that, as a person with a fox 'sona, my favourite song is called 'Amost Easy'? :L


I use 911tabs, It searches multiple sites. But mainly UG ones are found, so I suppose yes and no.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 25, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> ... _//whoosh_
> (that's the sound of all this guitar stuff going over my head)
> 
> I'm also now learning the Paganini Caprice No. 24. It's evil :C Except for the second and third variations <: Those are fun!



WOAH! That's insane!
Keep us posted on how that's going, because that's one hell of a technical piece.


Rain-Wizard said:


> Yeah, I tend to do that if I wanna get some Metallica going. But I don't like constantly changing tunings, because it's not really any good for the guitar to the best of my knowledge.
> I use 911tabs, It searches multiple sites. But mainly UG ones are found, so I suppose yes and no.
> My favourite song of all time is Almost Easy, so I'm gonna go with that.



Ah! I totally forgot that 911 tabs existed. I used to use it around 3-4 years ago when I was really into learning songs. 
I used to learn so many songs a while back. I still have all of the tabs of incredibly simple songs I used to print out when I didn't have a PC all to myself.
I was a huge Metallica fan back then, along with Slayer and Pantera. I also liked to learn the songs from Guitar Hero 3, which believe it or not, got me started playing guitar.
I've been so lazy with guitar playing lately, I've scarcely looked up any tabs. Also, I think it's time for me to re-listen to the A7X Self Titled... I probably haven't heard it in _a year or more!_



Rain-Wizard said:


> Is it ironic that, as a person with a fox 'sona, my favourite song is called 'Amost Easy'? :L



This is just me being dense, but I don't get it :/


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 26, 2013)

Demensa said:


> WOAH! That's insane!
> Keep us posted on how that's going, because that's one hell of a technical piece.



LOL I suck at it <: I can play the theme. That's about it. c: I can sort of play the third variation (octaves) but I have to tune every other note :C And I'm working hard on the first and second variations with varying degrees of success. I don't remember which one it is, but there's a whole variation of left hand plucking?!?!?! omo My violin teacher made me try to play it before I started actually working on this piece LOL It was terrifying xP But unfortunately my violin is crappy enough that the strings aren't set in a way that it's possible to play left hand plucking without it being almost silent :c


----------



## Karabos (Dec 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;GcHv-VNFypA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcHv-VNFypA[/video]

Last song I'm trying to learn off of that album. I've got the intro down but the bit after it is causing me problems.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 29, 2013)

I haven't started it yet, but I'm planning on sinking my teeth into this lovely fingerstyle piece. 

[video=youtube;Q2QRkxj-0Ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2QRkxj-0Ck[/video]


----------



## Jags (Jan 5, 2014)

YEAH BBY

[video=youtube;nXQFlAnSGRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXQFlAnSGRc[/video]


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jan 5, 2014)

Lots of A7X here! I like that!

I'm still learning, so I've not been able to learn an entire piece yet. But I've learned the main chords in Warmness of the Soul from A7X. 

[video=youtube;ICqGpVVfN0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICqGpVVfN0Q[/video]

As my skills improve I can add some parts. I also got back to learning Fiction: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNZwMG_QUGs

Some parts are now a lot easier than they used to be, that's a good sign! I just couldn't play the very beginning because my coordination between my left and right hand was still quite bad. I tried it again today and I was surprised to see I was able to play that part! It's still somewhat clumsy but at least there's an improvement.

I'm also learning the song Tension: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBwVHJOFQ8w


----------



## Wyatt_Fox (Jan 24, 2014)

Dave Brubeck songs for the jazz guitar.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 26, 2014)

I've been practising a lot of tool songs lately, it's almost like an addiction


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 26, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eonwGS0EOI

This one. I play the ocarina and really enjoy this guy's work.


----------



## Jags (Jan 26, 2014)

BAT COUNTRYYY

Song is so much damn fun!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 26, 2014)

Do what you want-Bad Religion


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 26, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> BAT COUNTRYYY
> 
> Song is so much damn fun!



Indeed it is! I got the sudden urge to play it now on the bass


----------



## Jags (Feb 2, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Indeed it is! I got the sudden urge to play it now on the bass



I want to play it on the drums but, alas, no set is to hand. 

I'm actually considering getting a bass, I wanna play pretty much every metal instrument :L


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 2, 2014)

Rain-Wizard said:


> I want to play it on the drums but, alas, no set is to hand.
> 
> I'm actually considering getting a bass, I wanna play pretty much every metal instrument :L



You should totally get a chello then
[video=youtube_share;8JjQGt7WjK0]http://youtu.be/8JjQGt7WjK0[/video]
This guys metal hard


----------



## Jags (Feb 3, 2014)

Chello is the manliest of instruments. I approve.

Bat Country is proving fun on guitar, gonna look at the solo soon though.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 3, 2014)

[yt]7goe9JYZJS8[/yt]
Just starting to learn this song, the lute is new and so is my quest.
One does not simply not learn Greensleaves when playing the lute.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 7, 2014)

This dying soul from dream theater, difficult but terribly fun[video=youtube_share;pGxPP14UDaU]http://youtu.be/pGxPP14UDaU[/video]


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 11, 2014)

Won't Get Fooled Again bassline.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 11, 2014)

When I used to play piano, I really wanted to play Saria Song and song of unhealing, only by ear I got 75% on both aprox. Then I got bored, other than that I never really touched an instrument.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 13, 2014)

I finally got this one down, to speed, after about three weeks of trying.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycS-7rq2sVA

and this one is next on the list, my current goal is to be able to play "The Blackening" from start to finish...then it's on to "Unto The Locust"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sj3lgRC7iA


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 13, 2014)

No songs as of now, any recommendations?
I play acoustic guitar, and I play by myself so I would prefer not to have 3 different parts.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 13, 2014)

Not exactly sure your playing style, but this is by far my favorite song to play on acoustic. (warning: super depressing lyrical content)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtys0BwT0R0

This one is a ton of fun to play too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2DlueFfxuU


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 14, 2014)

Okay, just started on this one...carpal tunnel and wrist spasms here I come!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhOMpLbEPaw


....Made it all the way to the first chorus, now I can't move any of the fingers in my right hand!!! I'm stuck in "claw" mode now  I need to warm up more.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 14, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Not exactly sure your playing style, but this is by far my favorite song to play on acoustic. (warning: super depressing lyrical content)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtys0BwT0R0



This one didn't really catch my interest. I might learn it later, but not now.
(Don't get me wrong, it's a great song, I'm just not interested in learning it right now)



sniperfreak223 said:


> This one is a ton of fun to play too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2DlueFfxuU



I'm definitely going to learn this. It's a lot of fun to play.


----------



## Picea (Feb 14, 2014)

Workin' on a few right now, "Annie Melton" by Charlie Parr, and "Dancing with Tears in my Eyes", by Leadbelly.  Finally finished a few Van Zandt songs, but with a bit more fingerstyle in the playing to try to take the sad edges off.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8rWo2l89NY&hd=1  Annie Melton.  So Good.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7d6Ukr6d_w&hd=1  Dancing With Tears in my Eyes.    If you can play this, please tell me how.


----------



## Jags (Feb 18, 2014)

Chorus is an absolute BITCH to play right D:

[video=youtube;QLoNbArsQP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLoNbArsQP0[/video]


----------



## Picea (Feb 22, 2014)

I've always been a sucker for Tom Waits,  I'm working on this right now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw3mFXOwRgw&feature=kp


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 19, 2014)

The last song I learned completely through was One After 909 on the bass
[video=youtube;ajqwJmI5Xp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajqwJmI5Xp8[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 23, 2014)

Row your boat in the piano =D

_
The lyrics are actually pretty deep o_o


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 24, 2014)

currently learning to play merry go round of life on accordion


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;1eWO9IL6FZc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eWO9IL6FZc[/video]

If only I had another piano player for the duet. ):


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 28, 2014)

Seeing as I now have a guitar I'm willing to keep in standard tuning, lately it's been "The Green and Black" and "Ironbound" by OverKill and "Gott Mit Uns" by Sabaton.


----------



## Theralth (Apr 30, 2014)

On piano, it would be Dance of Pales from Castlevania: SOTN, I like the liveliness and dissonance of the piece. As for guitar, Sultans of Swing by Dire Straits, this is something I'll need to learn on time for my father's 60th birthday, it's his favorite song, so I'd very much like to play it for him.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Apr 30, 2014)

Pink- "The King is Dead But the Queen Is Alive and "Walk of Shame"


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm almost done with The pot by Tool, I don't have the necessary effects for the solo ):


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm currently learning "wub"


----------



## sniperfreak223 (May 1, 2014)

Oh, and I finally got this one down:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIvSXocE6YY

had to transpose some of it to C#F#BEG#C# though because I figured out I didn't have any guitars in the correct tuning of C#G#C#F#A#D#


----------



## Jags (May 2, 2014)

I haven't done much learning in a while, having been absorbed in the writing side of playing guitar, but I have been fiddling about with this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb24kLd459Y


----------



## RabidLynx (May 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;Tpl6ncyxLGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tpl6ncyxLGw[/video]

I rage quited on this song once but I think I'm going to try it again


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 5, 2014)

Karma Police by Radiohead, we are going to record a track for a class, best thing ever


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;veAQty8KEcQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veAQty8KEcQ[/video]


Love this song; trying to learn this on the piano. It's simple enough.


----------



## Astus (May 7, 2014)

I'm trying to learn Angelina and The Robin by Tommy emmanuel. It's taking a lot longer than I thought it would...


----------



## Zhanda (May 11, 2014)

This! Very much doubt I can nail the solo yet but damnit I'm gonna try

[video=youtube;eaf76OGfJdQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaf76OGfJdQ[/video]


----------



## merryjest (May 15, 2014)

[video=youtube;Ior5UhRRB9k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ior5UhRRB9k[/video]

This one. I've got it about 99% down. It's just a matter of memorizing the last stanza.


----------



## AsKi (Jun 3, 2014)

"Everything counts in large amounts..." Such a guilty pleasure.
[video=youtube;1t-gK-9EIq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t-gK-9EIq4[/video]


----------



## ZacAttack (Jun 8, 2014)

I WAS trying to learn True Light from the D.N Angel series on the piano...

I got the hang of the first page and gave up on the other 4


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 10, 2014)

I am learning to play can you feel the love tonight on the ocarina. It just really fits with the song so well
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h-457Yq1Vzk

Once im done with that im going going to learn this...http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QsL6Th6Lo5Y


----------



## Demensa (Jun 13, 2014)

Getting back in the swing of things with this:
[video=youtube;gw-6IIBXNSQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gw-6IIBXNSQ&amp;feature=kp[/video]

I've only got the first minute and a half down so far.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 13, 2014)

Anything Toxic Holocaust


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 13, 2014)

Friggity frack, I just realized this is "what song are you learning", not "listening to".


-scuttles away-


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 14, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Anything Toxic Holocaust



Nice!!! loves me some Toxic Holocaust.

back OT: finally got "Native Blood" by Testament down. Super stoked right now.


----------



## Tigurz (Jun 16, 2014)

Hmm, currently I'm working on Just be friends (marasy 8's jazzy version), Kill la Kill's ambiguous, Morenatsu's free 0352 (houseofanchors but currently rewriting/playing), and Kingdom Heart's Passion (Kyle Landry), all on piano.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 16, 2014)

Can trumpet players comment?
I'm learning One Winged Angel from FF7.
Also the battle theme from FF13 forgot the name of it.


----------



## AxlFloyd (Jun 17, 2014)

Now I'm Learning ''Search & Destroy'' from Red Hot Chili Peppers, And ''Welcome Home(Sanitarium)'' from Metallica


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 25, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Can trumpet players comment?
> I'm learning One Winged Angel from FF7.
> Also the battle theme from FF13 forgot the name of it.



yeah it should be ok, im an ocarinist after all oh yeah finished that song. Gonna try the pokemon theme now :3


----------



## Traven V (Jun 27, 2014)

I will protect your shadow even though when it's dark it slips
I'll clean your window, make you look out and see scenery
I am a stranger, shouldn't talk to myself in times of rearrangement or even in good mental health
And on the other side soon they'll side with their family who hides from all the evil within their own bloodline
But you fly a different kite hovering over their heads so high
I will tie your lasso, can't you make a knot slip?
I'll ask your ghost if he can remember me
Cause I am a creature of mixed up energies in times of restraint living in captivity
And on the other side more mountains slide away from their fault lines and taper into new shorelines
Sliding down the timeline, pulling the nerves up through your spine
Veering off to the side sometimes when you lose sight of that line
Guided by the same light holding all of our heads up so high[video=youtube_share;7Oll2BY3bb4]http://youtu.be/7Oll2BY3bb4[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Jun 27, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;wD6ipfirMqU]http://youtu.be/wD6ipfirMqU[/video]


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;dEWuAcMWDLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEWuAcMWDLY[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm currently learning this masterpiece by Metallica, holy fucking bass
[video=youtube_share;-qYqi-EMErU]http://youtu.be/-qYqi-EMErU[/video]


----------



## Astus (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm trying my best to learn this...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AhR04kmcSXU


----------



## dragonclaw554 (Aug 22, 2014)

Learning to play Legend of Zelda: Main Theme on the piano.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 23, 2014)

I was asked to play this song on piano....i don't think im good enough to play it but im going to try. 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rT9N_VsI0_8. But probably a less impressive 2 handed version


----------



## Baka94 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm trying to learn these songs:
Beat Okamine & Kemonone Row - Remote Control 
PMD2 - Do Your Best, As Always!


----------



## Flux3r (Nov 12, 2014)

CCR - Born on the Bayou, Bass part.  it can be quite a workout if you arent used to playing that long.


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm studying closely every Iron Maiden song in Em... Otherwise I'm currently learning Fates Warning, by Iron Maiden also (from the No Prayer For The Dying album)
EDIT: I forgot to say I was learning it on my guitar


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 30, 2014)

Currently working on I See Fire and Someday (screw you, I love Nickelback), although having a decent acoustic might have a better effect for that one.

I'm hoping to totally humiliate myself by trying For Whom the Bell Tolls soon though. It would be nice to get it as a Rocksmith custom 'cause that's a great learning tool.


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 30, 2014)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> It would be nice to get it as a Rocksmith custom 'cause that's a great learning tool.



I don't know how you manage to learn anything on RS. The only thing I find it good for is to do score attacks of songs I already learned with tabs.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 30, 2014)

As a "beginner", I find it a great way of building up my skills/abilities.

The trouble is, having the tabs laid out for me like that doesn't encourage any memory of how to play the song outside RS. I find it's a good starting point, though.


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 30, 2014)

well I hope that you're at least using the reverse mode (the high E string being the top one) or else you're going to have a lot of trouble learning songs in the future. Also I find RS especially bad for beginners since it has no way of recognizing the way you strike the guitar. One of the key skills to learn when you're a beginner is alternate picking/striking, and trust me if you don't learn that early enough you're going to have a lot of trouble later on... or play in downstrokes only like Trust's guitarist


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 30, 2014)

You'd hate me, I don't even use a plectrum. My man-friend is trying to encourage me to do this but I much prefer picking with my own hands so I can switch back to strumming when I need to.

RS is pretty bad at recognising my actions - the most frustrating thing is 90% of the time, my slides won't register so unless I want to downgrade on a song I know well (I'm talking about Dream On), I have to pick at it instead which is just incorrect.

Yeah... you're gonna hate me... I use low E-string as top. I prefer this for RS, but I'm actually very versatile so I can learn tabs the conventional way too. Although, I try not to rely on tabs anyway.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 30, 2014)

Anyone knows how to remove the noise in Rocksmith with no cable? :S


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 30, 2014)

figer picking is perfectly fine, if you like this style you should definitely learn Sultans of Swing someday (that's the first song I ever played live). Though it is important that you learn to pick and strum with a plectrum, especially if you play Hard Rock (Dream On being considered as a hard rock song). I can do both, and trust me both are useful! Then when you'll master both finger and plectrum picking you will be able to learn hybrid picking songs such as Cliffs of Dover by Eric Johnson. It's crucial to learn all the basic techniques so you will be able to find your sound later on.


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 30, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Anyone knows how to remove the noise in Rocksmith with no cable? :S


 no Idea... I play it with the cable


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 30, 2014)

Kookyfox said:


> figer picking is perfectly fine, if you like this style you should definitely learn Sultans of Swing someday (that's the first song I ever played live). Though it is important that you learn to pick and strum with a plectrum, especially if you play Hard Rock (Dream On being considered as a hard rock song). I can do both, and trust me both are useful! Then when you'll master both finger and plectrum picking you will be able to learn hybrid picking songs such as *Cliffs of Dover* by Eric Johnson. It's crucial to learn all the basic techniques so you will be able to find your sound later on.



Challenge accepted.

I only know that on sax so far, but guitar would be sweet.


----------



## Kookyfox (Nov 30, 2014)

Let me warn you though: it's one of the toughest guitar songs I've ever played! You should consider practicing easier songs that include techniques found in ClODo (I write that way because "clodo" means hobo in french).
You should practice a few licks from Sultans Of Swing First and especially the last solo. I also recommend you to practice both horizontal and vertical playing (Learn a solo or two from Iron Maiden and play Thunderstruck by AC/DC)


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 12, 2014)

Treasure Trove Cove; piano.

The music from Banjo-Kazooie is so simple, yet fun to play.


----------



## Saylor (Dec 13, 2014)

I've learned this many years ago. But, one of the ultimate testaments to a level of skill is when I see someone who can play something like Little Wing by Jimi Hendrix or Texas Flood by Stevie Ray Vaughan perfectly. I learned those songs by watching them play. But, I pass this information on to whoever reads this. And I also suggest whoever has not heard of those songs, should definitely listen to them to understand their level of talent and skill with guitar.


----------



## Glider (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm not able to play the instrument now, but the last song I learned was "Hey Joni"
For guitar geeks, the tuning for this song is GABDEG


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm currently learning a cover of Canon in D on piano, but I've only been playing for about a month so it's taking a while.
This is my progress so far, I've recorded it.




Random note: I just turned 14 years old while writing this message


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 19, 2016)

Learning "Echo" by Incubus:




Ah, brings me back to the good 'ol 2000's...


----------



## SullenPlummet (Apr 26, 2016)

Slowly teaching myself Ides ~Quen anw diasee~. It's a bit of a pain, since I have to learn by ear.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 27, 2016)

Because I'm a sucker for old rock and have lended my electric out I'm learning Don't Fear The Reaper by Blue Öyster Cult.


----------



## Saylor (May 2, 2016)

I'm currently climbing a mountain with this next song I'm learning: 




It's incredibly hard, but I believe that I'm getting a lot better


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm learning Kyle Landry's "improvisation/arrangement" of Once Upon A December, from Anastasia, at the piano.

As for the violin: "Prelude and Allegro" in the style of "Puganini" by Fritz Kreisler


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Jun 7, 2016)

O del mio dolce ardor- Gluck
Because who doesn't love emotional sad opera


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 7, 2016)

Main Theme (Heroes of Might and Magic III) Guitar Tab | Game Tabs // Video Game Tablature hehehe


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 7, 2016)

Awkward by Fidlar


----------

